# Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!



## Karstein (5. Dezember 2007)

*Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Geysire, Gletscher, schroffe Berge, weite Lavafelder und ein unvorstellbarer Fischreichtum – das ist Island, mal von Grönland abgesehen, die westlichste Lokation Europas. Gelegen auf 63° bis 66° Nord leben über 300.000 Isländer auf der Insel, von denen alleine rund 185.000 Menschen in der Hauptstadt Rekjavik leben und arbeiten. Die restlichen Einwohner verteilen sich großzügig über die mit 103.000 qkm größte Vulkaninsel der Welt. Bis 1944 unter dänischer Verwaltung, gewann Island dann mitten im 2. Weltkrieg seine Unabhängigkeit.

Aufgrund einer Einladung unseres Freundes Thilo Weiß von Angelreisen Hamburg geht es für Tanja und mich im August für acht Tage zum Ort Sudureyri im äußersten Nordwesten der Insel, zwei Redakteure der Zeitschrift „Angeln & Reisen“ im Gefolge. 

Unser Direktflug nach Keflavik startet für uns Berliner absolut bequem vom Flughafen Berlin Schönefeld. Viel zu früh erreichen Tanja und ich mitsamt 80 Kilo Fluggepäck sowie 12 Kilo Handgepäck den Berliner Flughafen. 






Verwunderte Blicke von allen Seiten: bei 26 Grad plus an diesem Augusttag in der Hauptstadt sind wir mit Fleece-Pullis, dicken Jacken, Outdoorhosen und Wanderschuhen bekleidet, erwarten uns in Island doch abends gerade einmal knappe drei Grad über Null! Wir treffen unsere Mitreisenden und checken das Fluggepäck ein. Pünktlich startet der komfortable Flug mit Iceland Air und landet dreieinhalb Stunden später ebenso pünktlich auf der Vulkaninsel. 











Frisch gestärkt vom Bordmenü - und die Armbanduhren wegen der Zeitverschiebung um zwei Stunden zurückgestellt - entsteigen wir der Boeing 757 und besuchen schnell den Duty Free Shop direkt neben der Gepäckausgabe. Dies ist der günstigste Weg, bei einem üblichen Supermarkt-Preis von 6,80 Euro für 0,33 Liter Bier, an flüssige Genussmittel zu gelangen. Jedem Reisenden über 18 Jahren stehen ein Liter Hochprozentiges sowie sechs Liter Bier zollfrei zu.

Mit all unserem Gepäck beladen wir den bei „National“ vorher reservierten Geländewagen, nachdem wir der symphatischen Servicemitarbeiterin der Autovermietung aufgrund unserer Gepäckberge den größten Offroader entlocken konnten (Hyundai Santa Fee). Absolut freundliche Autovermietung, sehr zu empfehlen!






Wir haben extra nicht die flinke Variante des Anschlussfluges direkt zu unserem Camp gewählt, weil wir Island-Novizen vorher noch die Insel kennenlernen sowie alles Gesehene in Film und Foto festhalten wollen – die richtige Wahl, wie sich während unserer Autofahrt herausstellt! Bei blauem Himmel überfahren wir die legendären Lachsflüsse, stoppen an bizarren Lava-Formationen ebenso wie an Herden von Island Pferden.


----------



## Karstein (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Damit wir die Fahrt genießen können, übernachten wir im Hotel des kleinen Ortes Stykkisholmur. 






Der Ort erinnert von seiner Struktur her eher an ein Dorf in Amerika oder Kanada, das Stadtbild ist sachlich, strukturiert, karg. Über allen Häusern thront eine Kirche im modernen Stil, immerhin besitzen 85% der Bevölkerung die evangelisch-lutherische Religionszugehörigkeit.











Zum Abend gibt es isländische Küche: Lamm, Muscheln und Fisch verdrücken wir mit Heißhunger, der Koch macht seine Sache ausgezeichnet!

Am nächsten Morgen geht es weiter, die Berge werden schon kurz darauf schroffer.






An zwei Lachsflüssen müssen wir einfach wieder anhalten und die Stimmung genießen, leider zeigt sich kein einziger Lachs – sicherlich behindert das derzeitige Niedrigwasser den Aufstieg. Kaum sind wir aus dem Auto ausgestiegen, schwirren Massen an normalen Mücken und kleinen Kribbelmücken über unseren Köpfen. Aber uns Flugangler juckt es förmlich im Wurfarm, hier einmal die Lachsfliegen zu baden. Sollte dies einmal der Fall sein, dann aber nur mit Mosquitonetzen um den Kopf herum!











Wir erreichen die Halbinsel Glama und umrunden die einzelnen Fjorde.


----------



## Karstein (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Immer wieder muss ich scharf bremsen, hier in Island haben die Schafe absolute Vorfahrt (wenn ein Schaf überfahren wird, muss in jedem Fall Schadensersatz an den Besitzer gezahlt werden). Der Weg rings um die Fjorde zieht sich in die Länge, aber wir genießen den phantastischen Ausblick bei strahlend blauem Himmel.











Gegen Nachmittag erreichen wir unser Ziel, das Städtchen Sudureyri. Wir fahren über einen künstlichen Damm, welcher ein Stück Wasser des Fjordes abgetrennt hat. In diesem Becken gibt es eine lokale Kuriosität zu bestaunen: beim Klopfen auf die Steine gucken mehrere Dorsche neugierig nach dem Geräuschemacher! Die Fische sind anscheinend beim Bau des Dammes im Becken gebelieben. Nun stehen sie natürlich unter dem Schutz der Einheimischen, die Haken dürfen hier nicht gewassert werden.






Hinein in den Ort, bei strahlendem Sonnenschein. Zuerst fahren wir an die Hafenmole und sichten schon die große Flotte Angelboote, alle noch nagelneu und erst im Mai erstmalig gewassert. In der Fischfabrik herrscht emsiges Treiben, stapelweise Kübel mit Dorsch und Schellfisch stehen vor der Halle und warten auf ihre Verarbeitung.

Wir melden uns bei Sjöfn, der sympathischen Leiterin des Gästehauses und Restaurants. Sie geleitet uns zu unserer Hütte, die nur eine Minute vom Hafen entfernt steht.

Insgesamt stehen dort drei nagelneue Häuser, die im Mai bereits fertig montiert und innen verkabelt aus Halifax per Containerschiff angeliefert wurden und nun provisorisch bis zum Ende der Saison hier in Hafennähe aufgebaut sind.











Innen ist ausreichend Platz für fünf Personen, alles ist neu und gut in Schuss.


----------



## Karstein (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Schnell ist der Wagen entladen und das Gepäck in den Zimmern verstaut, nun geht es an das Zusammenbauen der Angelgerätschaften. Was haben wir dabei?

-	Stand Up Ruten in 1,75m mit großen Penn- und Avet-Multis für den Heilbutt
-	Seelachsruten in 2,40m mit Accurate Boss Multis 
-	eine Fliegenrute Klasse 12, eine zweite in Klasse 7-8 sowie unsere
-	Meerforellenspinnruten für das Blinkern vom Ufer (welche aber mangels Zeit nicht zum Einsatz kommen werden)

Während des Zusammenschraubens erscheint der Seniorchef Gami und will die Bootsunterweisung schnell hinter sich bringen. Also losmarschiert und rauf auf die erste Seigur 750, die uns sofort in ihren Bann zieht!!! 7,50 Meter lang, 2,60 Meter breit, 130 Diesel-PS im Rumpf und diesen Mai erst vom Stapel gelaufen – DAS ist das Optimum an Angelboot, wovon wir Beide schon immer geträumt hatten!
















Doch die Einweisung am ersten Boot scheitert am stinknormalen Schlüssel zur Kabine, das Schloss will nicht aufgehen. Kein Problem, liegen doch 18 (!) identische Boote im Hafen – also auf das nächste Boot geturnt. Die theoretische Unterweisung mit UKW-Seefunk und Echolot/ GPS ist innerhalb von 10 Minuten gegessen, merkt Gami doch, dass wir mit solchen Gerätschaften umzugehen wissen. Die praktische Einweisung ins Fahren soll am nächsten Morgen vonstatten gehen, weil wir heute nicht mehr ablegen werden. Aber die Ausrüstung aller Boote ist schon beeindruckend, neben Echolot und GPS gibt es das erwähnte Funkgerät sowie eine SOS-Nottaste, die im Ernstfall sofort die Bootsposition per Funk an die entsprechenden Leitstellen meldet!

Also zurück ins Haus, fertig geriggt. Die beiden Redakteure fangen sich von der Hafenmole aus ihre Abendmahlzeit per Fliegenrute.






Tanja und ich dagegen sind viel zu aufgeregt für eine Fischmahlzeit und schmieren uns ein paar Brote, welche anschließend in einem Malt schwimmen dürfen.

Windstill und empfängt uns der nächste Morgen. Der Wecker klingelt um 6:00 Uhr, und zum Frühstück brutzele ich Speck-Rührei als Stärkung für unsere Angelpremiere vor Island.

Kleiner Einschub: für Tanja und mich ist diese Tour etwas ganz Besonderes, unsere Köder in diesem legendären Gebiet abzulassen, haben wir doch schon so viel Literatur über die Vulkaninsel gelesen (ich empfehle hier zum Beispiel Pierre Loti „Die Islandfischer“ aus dem späten 19. Jahrhundert!). Island kann wirklich als die Wiege des Dorsches und des Dorschfangs bezeichnet werden, Legenden ranken sich um die Insel. Entsprechend nervös sind wir vor unserer dieser ersten Ausfahrt im äußersten Westen Europas!

Nach dem Frühstück stöbern wir am Hafen herum, unsere Seigur muss ja noch durch unsere Vorgänger vom Vortagesfang gelöscht werden. Prompt erscheint Gami, sieht uns und fragt, wer von uns denn das Boot zum Löschen der Ladung verholen möchte. Da er Tanja recht provokativ angrinst, lasse ich meiner Gattin den Vortritt und weiß, sie wird Gami zum Staunen bringen.

Tanja also ´rauf auf die Seigur und die 130 Pferdestärken angeworfen – da brodelt schon ordentlich was unter den Füßen bei dieser Leistung! Kurze Kommandos von ihr zu mir, Leinen sind los und sie tuckert in das Vorhafenbecken. Gami redet eindringlich vom langen Bootshaken an Bord, den wir IMMER bei Ab- und Anlegemanövern benutzen MÜSSEN. Verstummt aber sofort, als Tanja mit perfektem Rückwärts-Schub quer am Kai zu liegen kommt und ich den langen Haken überhaupt nicht einsetzen muss – besser hätte sie auch bei der Sportbootführerschein See Prüfung kein Manöver fahren können! Gami ist still und schaut Tanja fortan nur noch lächelnd-anerkennend an.

Nun also wird der Fang des Vortages gelöscht. Ein Mitarbeiter der Fischfabrik arbeitet virtuos am Landekran, und ratzfatz ist die große Fischbütt an Land.
















Eine neue leere Kiste landet neben unserer zweiten, und wir übernehmen Eis für die Ausfahrt, damit der gefangene Fisch schön frisch lagert.


----------



## Karstein (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Anschließend ´ran an unseren Liegeplatz und die Ausrüstungen an Bord gebracht.






Endlich geht es aus dem schmalen Fjord raus auf den offenen Atlantik – eines der letzten kleinen Abenteuer für uns Angler. Doch nicht, ohne uns über UKW Seefunk von der Leitstelle Isafjördur ordnungsgemäß zur Ausfahrt abgemeldet zu haben: „Isafjördur Radio, this is Vessel 7601, we are leaving now the harbour of Sudureyri!“ Prompte Antwort: „Vessel 7601, you are leaving harbour of Sudureyri now, thank you!“
















Besser können die Bedingungen für unser Premierefischen nicht sein, der Atlantik liegt spiegelblank und leicht rollend unter dem Boot! Wir entscheiden uns für die äußeren Fanggebiete, die uns Thilo im Vorhinein auf der mit gelieferten Seekarte markiert hatte, und laufen mit 11 Knoten die bizarre Küstenlinie entlang. Der Turbo singt in hohem Ton, ich liebe dieses Geräusch!

Fangplatz erreicht, alle Köder der vier Ruten rauschen erwartungsvoll in die Tiefe. Und werden schon kurz vor dem Grund gestoppt, drei Ruten melden Kontakt! Nacheinander landen feine Dorsche in Mehrkilogröße an Deck. Wir versorgen sie mit Betäubung und Kehlschnitt, wobei wir die ganze Woche über nur die Fische auf Eis legen werden, die wirklich über 60cm groß bzw. durch die Haken zu schwer verletzt sind. Wir erleben eine Angelei der Extraklasse – egal, welcher Köder montiert ist, es vergeht keine Zeit, wo der Haken am Grund nicht einen Dorsch, Seelachs oder Schellfisch als Interessenten findet! Hätten wir gewusst, wie schlimm uns das Wetter in den nächsten Tagen mitspielen wird – wir hätten uns über meinen Dorsch und insgesamt den größten Fisch der Tour mit seinen knapp 15 Pfund an diesem ersten Tag mehr gefreut.


----------



## Karstein (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Abends kehren wir heim in den Hafen: „Isafjördur Radio, this is vessel 7601, we are reaching now harbour of Sudureyri!“ Ganz wichtig, damit uns die Funkstelle nicht als vermisst meldet und auf dem Meer nach uns sucht. Wir sind von der frischen Luft und den Drills müde geangelt und freuen uns auf das Abendessen und einen leckeren Schluck.

Nächster Morgen, wir wollen die Dickdorsche bis 60 Pfund suchen, die Bernhard Mielitz von der MS „Forelle“ letzte Woche im Nachbarfjord von Flateyri mit seiner Reisegruppe erfolgreich gelandet hatte! Bei noch ruhigem, allerdings schon diesigem Wetter, dampfen wir Richtung Süden zum Fjordausgang von Flateyri. Fangen an der Halbinselspitze an zu pilken und drillen Massen an Dorsch und Schellfisch plus kleinere Seelachse. Einer der beiden Redakteure fischt konsequent mit Fliegenrute plus schnell sinkender Schnur – und fängt neben Dorschen der Ein-Kilo-Klasse auch stramme Schellfische! 






Noch nie habe ich einen Fliegenfischer mit Schellfisch an der Fliege gesehen, so etwas kannst Du nur vor Island erleben! Auch wir haben täglich unsere Einhandrute Klasse 12 mit schnell sinkender Cortland Schnur dabei und drillen Dorsch, Schellfisch und Seelachs, die uns an die großen Streamer gehen. Momentan dagegen haben wir, weil rundherum um uns nur Sandgrund auf um die 30 Meter angezeigt werden, unsere obligatorischen Gummifische am Grund, die mit unseren Standup Ruten vereint sind. 






So konzentriert wir auch fischen, die Dorsche mit ihren scharfen Zähnen ramponieren unsere VIVIF Double Trouble und STORM Gummifische auf das Übelste, nach ca. 10 Dorschen sind die Wackelschwänze weggebissen und wir steigen auf die leichten Kombos mit Havsei Challenger bzw. Prion Inliner Ruten, Accurate Boss 270 und 870 Rollen, 0,31mm Trilene Big Game Mono sowie Pro Select Black Panther in 120 Gramm um – welche die hauptsächliche Kombinationen für die folgenden Tage sein werden!

Der Wind frischt auf und bringt uns allmählich immer höhere Wellen aus Nord, sodass wir gegen 17:00 Uhr den Bug Richtung Sudureyri richten und gegen die Wellen nach Hause dampfen.

Abends setzt dann Regen ein, der uns die nächsten Tage bis zur Abreise ein ständiger Begleiter sein wird – der Herbst hat hier oben begonnen.






Tanja und ich grübeln abends vor dem Whisky, wo sich die kapitalen Fische wohl versteckt haben mögen. Ist es der herbstliche Wetterumschwung mit seinen Nord- und Nordostwinden? Hat sich das Wasser durch die fallenden Tagestemperaturen – wir haben runde 10 Grad tagsüber – so sehr abgekühlt, dass die Fische träger geworden sind? Wir legen für morgen einen neuen Plan zurecht, es soll nordwärts an die Abbruchkante nach Gunnarsvik gehen, dort finden sich interessante Plateaus sowie Tiefen bis über 100 Meter.

Bei Regen legen wir nach dem Löschen der Vortagesbeute ab, von den Fjordwänden noch windgeschützt. Mit uns starten fünf weitere Seigur mit den Neuankömmlingen der anderen Häuser. Kaum sind wir aus dem schützenden Fjord heraus, empfängt uns ein strammer Nordostwind mit erstaunlich hoher Welle! Wir versuchen zunächst gegen diie Welle anzustampfen, aber die Bedingungen werden immer ruppiger! Wir schauen uns an – das bringt nichts, langsam wird es gefährlich. Wir passen ein langgezogenes Wellental ab und drehen mit vollem Ruderanschlag einen U-Turn. Gerade noch rechtzeitig, die nächst folgende Welle hebt uns so weit aus dem Wasser, dass die Schraube achtern an der Oberfläche quirlt! Schnell in die geschützte Hausbucht abgelaufen - was ist das für eine Wohltat hier in der Windabdeckung! 






Zwei Pro Selects sausen zum Grund, aber schon im Mittelwasser ist Ende der Talfahrt – Dorsch über Dorsch stapelt sich hier selbst im Hausfjord, alle dickbäuchig und vollgefuttert. Jeder begeisterte Ostsee-Kutterangler müsste diese Verhältnisse hier einmal erlebt haben, stellen wir fest - er würde sich vorkommen wie im Paradies.











Wir bekommen Besuch! Langsam passiert uns ein Boot der isländischen Küstenwache, die Blicke von der Brücke auf uns und unser Fangen gerichtet. Wir winken und von der Brücke wird zurückgewunken.


----------



## Karstein (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Zwischendurch lasse ich einen STORM-Gummifisch am Grund schleifen, aber was erwischt der wieder? Na klar, Dorsche bis zum Abwinken – oder besser gesagt: bis zum Zerfleddern des Gummis.

Vom Regen durchgeweicht beschließen wir, dass wir genug haben. Hinein in den wolkenverhangenen Fjord. 

Zwei andere Boote fischen direkt an der Hafeneinfahrt erfolgreich auf Klieschen und Schollen, wie uns die Nachbarn abends berichten – bei ihnen gibt es zum Abendbrot gebratenen Plattfisch. Tanja zaubert uns beiden hingegen Variationen von Dorsch und Schellfisch, und langsam tauen wir während des Schlemmens wieder auf.

Letzter Angeltag! Früh um 6:00 Uhr stehen wir auf, ausnahmsweise ist draußen Regenpause! Ich schnappe mir die Spiegelreflex und fotografiere schnell den verschlafenen Ort.

So zum Beispiel das örtliche Restaurant,






Das örtliche Hotel/ Gästehaus,






unseren 100 Meter entfernten Supermarkt mit Tankstelle






und den Blick vom Berg auf den Ort Sudureyri.






Schon fängt der Regen wieder an, schnell ins Haus und gefrühstückt. Wir haben uns heute noch mal vorgenommen, die Abbruchkante im Norden anzusteuern. Vor dem Ablegen besorgen wir aus dem Raum der Langleinen-Bestücker noch gefrorene Makrelen sowie ein absolutes Novum für uns, von dem wir schwerstens begeistert sind: in Gaze verpacktes und zerstoßenes Muschelfleisch! Der Haken wird nur zweimal durch die Gaze gestochen, das Säckchen hält bombig am Haken – und ölt mächtig bei Kontakt mit Wasser! Nun sind wir natürlich im Testfieber, mit solchen Ködern kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen.


----------



## Karstein (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Nicht schief gehen? Wir umrunden die Fjordspitze und werden schon wieder von ordentlichen Wellen und Wind aus Nordost begrüßt… Vorsichtig tasten wir uns in Küstennähe gegenan. Der Wind nimmt mehr und mehr zu, da brauchen wir selbst bei nur 30 Metern Wassertiefe gar nicht erst mit einer Drift zu beginnen. Also nördlich vom Leuchtfeuer die kleine Bucht anfahren, sie ist von den hohen Bergen her windgeschützt. Ein zweites Boot hat schon vor uns dieses Stelle ins Visier genommen, wir winken einander zu.






Wir starren gebannt auf das Echolot und sehen zunächst unreinen Grund, hier müssen Steine und Algen unter uns sein. Näher ans Ufer herantasten. Na wer sagt es denn, auf 16 Metern finden wir sandigen Grund. Wir beködern unsere Katfischsysteme mit den Muschelsäckchen sowie Stücken der Makrele. 

Kaum ist das System unten, zuckt die Rutenspitze. Ich nehme Fühlung auf, setze den Anschlag – na, endlich mal ein Katfisch?? Das Kopfstoßen ist eindeutig, auch hier ist also Dorsch. Aber was für eine Schönheit, durch die Algen am Grund kommt er in knallroter Tarnung an die Oberfläche!






Tanja dagegen hat mit ihrem Tuna Stick und einem robusten Oktopus-Vorfach andere Pläne gehabt: sie ließ gleich eine halbe Makrele hinunter in der Hoffnung, wenigstens am letzten Tag einen isländischen Heilbutt ins Boot zu hieven. Fünf Minuten später hält sie diesen Butt-Ersatz in den Händen.






Sobald wir die Köder neu mit Makrele und Muschelfleisch beködert haben, steigt entweder ein Dorsch oder ein Schellfisch ein. Kein Katfisch, kein böser Butt – Petrus meint es wirklich nicht gut mit uns.

Wir spüren, dass der Wind ein wenig nachlässt – das ist unsere Chance, doch noch an die Abbruchkante heranzufahren! Hebel auf den Tisch, Seekarte genau im Blick. Doch kaum sind wir um die Ecke der vorgelagerten Bucht herum, empfängt uns eine kurze ruppige Welle aus Nordost! Ich will es trotzdem wissen, montiere einen 600 Gramm Svenskepilk an meine 20lbs Millenium Stand Up und lasse ihn mitten im waagerecht fliegenden Regen ab in die Tiefe. Die Drift ist so stark, dass meine Schnur diagonal ins Wasser läuft, als der Köder unten ankommt. Ich füttere in einer Tour Schnur nach, aber es ist ein sinnloses Unterfangen – zumal die Seigur ordentlich überholt. Allerdings in einer Kreuzsee, hier kreuzen sich die Wellen wie in der Hexenküche!

Nach 20 Minuten schläft plötzlich der Wind ein! Sollte es etwa doch noch was werden?
Kaum, dass wir unser Glück fassen können, schlägt der Wind in gleicher Stärke um auf Südwest, also ein Dreher um genau 180 Grad – deshalb also auch die Kreuzsee hier draußen! So etwas haben wir wirklich noch nie erlebt. Und uns wird nun richtig mulmig. Über eine Stunde vom Hafen entfernt, und der gut 6 Windstärken starke Wind kommt genau von gegenan. Natürlich treten wir umgehend den Weg zum Hafen an. Doch es erfordert bei Tanja höchste Konzentration, die anrollenden Wellen korrekt anzufahren.






Eines ist klar: dieses Seegebiet ist mit das anspruchvollste, welches wir Angler - selbst am Ruder stehend und mit eigenem Boot - befahren können! Und es ist nur allzu richtig, dass hier künftig nur noch Personen die Leihboote führen dürfen, die über einen entsprechenden Befähigungsnachweis verfügen. Selbst mit unseren Sportbootführerscheinen See und langjähriger Erfahrung mit Motor- und Segelbooten sind uns während der Rückfahrt die Sorgenfalten in die Stirn gekrochen. Gottlob haben auch die anderen Bootsbesatzung den Braten gerochen und schließen sich uns an - immer wieder das Gas vermindernd, wenn einer von den großen Klopfern anrollt.

Alles geht gut. Wir legen im Hafen an, durchgeschüttelt und trotz der Floater durchnässt. Das war also unser letzter Angeltag vor Islands Küsten, schade. Enttäuscht tragen wir unser Equipment von Bord in die Hütte, Abriggen ist angesagt. Wir zweifeln an unserem anglerischen Können, bekommen aber von allen anderen sechs Besatzungen genau die gleichen Fischarten, -größen und –gewichte genannt. Immerhin gelang es einem Angler, in dieser Woche ein Seeteufelchen zu erbeuten.

Wir verschenken unsere restlichen Pro Select Pilker sowie Bleie an die Angler, die noch bis zum nächsten Dienstag fischen werden. Die Abrisse waren bei den Anderen – entgegen des endlosen Sandgrundes – doch erheblich. Eine Besatzung hat sogar schon vier Ruten zerbrochen. Ich überlasse einem von ihnen ihnen meine Millenium Stand Up, damit er wenigstens weiter fischen kann. So lichtet sich unser Fluggepäck merklich.


----------



## Karstein (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Geplant war eigentlich, dass wir von Sudureyri auch mit dem Geländewagen wieder Richtung Airport zurückfahren. Aufgrund des Dauerregens und der dadurch üblen Straßenverhältnisse haben wir jedoch schnell umdisponiert – Thilo buchte uns mal eben auf die Schnelle Regionalflüge von Isafjördur nach Rekjavik, sodass wir am nächsten Vormittag mit dem Auto nur die 20-minütige Fahrt zum Flughafen antreten müssen, den Wagen können wir auf dem Parkplatz des Flughafens zurücklassen. Super Organisation, Thilo – herzlichen Dank auch dafür!

Vor der Abfahrt zahlen wir noch den Bootssprit – das Boot mit seinen 130 PS hat wirklich nicht viel verbraucht. Schnell den Wagen in einer Regenpause beladen, und los geht es nach Isafjördur, welches wir wieder in dichtem Regen erreichen. Wir schauen uns die wenigen Geschäfte an, aber an Souvenirs gibt es hier wirklich nichts zu erbeuten – da ist am Flughafen Keflavik wesentlich mehr Auswahl. Wir besuchen kurz das örtliche Museumsgelände, wo Tanja sofort eine ausgediente Walharpunenkanone entdeckt und begrabbelt.











Der Wagen wird am Flughafen geparkt, der Autoschlüssel in den Briefkasten der Autovermietung geworfen und noch ein wenig auf den Inlandsflug nach Rekjavik gewartet, der pünktlich aufsetzt.






Der Start bei starkem Wind aus den engen Fjordwänden heraus ist ein Erlebnis für sich, in der Maschine ist es trotz Belegung aller Plätze mucksmäuschenstill! Nach nur 45 Minuten sehen wir unter uns Rekjavik. Wir nehmen unser Gepäck an uns und treffen schon auf den bestellten Taxifahrer mit einem Schild von Angelreisen Hamburg in der Hand, perfekt. Mit dem großen Taxibus geht es noch schnell zum Wahrzeichen Rekjaviks, der großen Kathedrale. Vor der Kathedrale bewundern wir die Statue des Island-Entdeckers Leif Eriksson.











Wir checken im nagelneuen Hotel ein und machen uns auf den Weg zum Abendessen. Der Taxifahrer hat uns eine günstige Pizzeria empfohlen, in der wir für rund 44 Euro denn dann auch zwei leckere Pizzen plus zwei Biere genießen – isländische Preise halt…

Am nächsten Morgen heißt es um 5:00 Uhr aufstehen, unser Rückflug wird um 8:00 Uhr morgens gen Berlin starten. Pünktlich fährt der Taxifahrer vor und setzt uns nach 30 Minuten Fahrzeit am internationalen Flughafen in Keflavik ab.
Wir haben nach dem Check In noch genügend Zeit bis zum Abflug, trinken einen Kaffee und stöbern herum.











Pünktlich startet das Boarding, und durch die Zeitverschiebung werden wir nachmittags um 14:00 Uhr wieder daheim sein – zwischen uns und der Vulkaninsel werden dann wieder tausende von Kilometern liegen.






Kein ersehnter Heilbutt, kein Großdorsch zu unserer Island-Premiere – das Wetter hat uns einen gehörigen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Doch die Eindrücke waren grandios, Tanja und ich fühlten uns wie die Entdecker eines neuen Kontinentes - und noch nie haben wir inmitten solch riesiger Fischschwärme geangelt, das ist einfach unbeschreiblich!

Eine Einladung an uns für ein Wiedersehen in Island wurde bereits ausgesprochen, und wir sind sicher: Island, wir kommen wieder!






Text & Fotos: Tanja & Karsten Pfeiffer


*Allgemeine Tipps*

Währung ist die isländische Krone, 88 isländische Kronen sind in etwa 1 Euro.

Ein vorheriger Tausch von isländischen Kronen ist absolut nicht notwendig, wenn man eine der gebräuchlichen Kreditkarten verfügt (Visa, Mastercard, American Express), sogar bei Kleinstbeträgen im Supermarkt kann mit der Kreditkarte gezahlt werden.

Die isländische Sprache ist mit keiner der übrigen skandinavischen Sprachen vergleichbar, aber Englisch verstehen – bis auf einige wenige ältere Bürger – alle Isländer.

Der größte Teil der isländischen Straßen besteht aus Schotterpisten mit zum Teil üblen Schlaglöchern. Ein Grund, warum die Isländer fast ausschließlich Geländewagen fahren (eine Autovermietung bietet u.a. auch den Hummer an). Selbst, wenn diese Piste für eine Geschwindigkeit von 80km/h zugelassen ist: Achsen und Streben danken es, wenn der Mietwagen aufmerksam und vorsichtig gefahren wird.
Mobile Radarkontrollen sind – gerade am Wochenende – sehr oft anzutreffen, da es aufgrund der Straßenverhältnisse überdurchschnittlich oft zu Verkehrsunfällen kommt.

Überall an den Straßen finden sich traumhafte Bäche und Flüsse, die förmlich zur Salmonidenjagd einladen. Doch ohne die erforderlichen Lizenzen sollte man das Angeln tunlichst unterbleiben lassen! Auch wenn weit und breit kein Mensch zu sehen ist – die Gewässer sind bestens bewacht, die Strafen gegen Schwarzangler sehr hoch!

Mit den Reiseunterlagen bekommt man eine Bescheinigung zugesandt, welche besagt, dass die mitgeführte Angelausrüstung ausschließlich zum Meeresangeln genutzt wird. Diese ist dem Zoll bei der Einreise vorzuzeigen. Will man im Süßwasser angeln, ist zwingend eine vorherige Desinfektion des Materials gefordert.

Wenngleich die befischten Reviere fast ausschließlich über Sandgrund verfügen – während unserer Woche mit schnellen Driften gab es häufig Abrisse am Grund, und unsere Nachbarn hatten ihren Gesamtbestand von Bleien und Pilkern versenkt. Also besser ein Mehr an Ködern und Bleien einplanen. Ebenso sollten die Ruten und Rollen von bester Qualität sein, denn vor Ort gibt es keine Möglichkeit Ersatz zu beschaffen.

Das Wetter vor Island ändert sich schlagartig innerhalb weniger Minuten. Der Blick der Crew sollte ständig auch dem Horizont und Himmel gelten!


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Geile Bilder!!! Wow!!!:q

Bin noch nicht zum Lesen des Berichtes gekommen...
Aber wenn der nur annähernd so ist wie die Pic's, dann ist er erstklassig!#r

Danke dafür


----------



## rob (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

sehr beeindruckender bericht karsten!
wunderschöne bilder,informativ und super geschrieben.
irgendwann will ich da auch fischen und land und leute kennenlernen..muss ein traum sein diese insel.
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Heilbutt (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Erstklassiger Bericht!!!!

Das klingt alles seeeeehr verlockend.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

...Hut ab...
...ein wirklich genialer Bericht...


----------



## bacalo (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Hallo ihr beiden Neu-Isländer.

Vielen Dank für diesen sehr interessanten, informativen mit wunderschönen Bildern garnierten Bericht.

Machte Spaß an dem Erlebten teilhaben zu dürfen!


Glückwunsch zu dieser Island-Tour!!!!!



Gruß
Peter


----------



## Kunze (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Hei ihr Zwei!

Lesen - anschaun und zurücklehnen...

Jeg sier mange takk. :m #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Moin Karsten!

Wow klasse Bericht und spitzen Bilder!
Schön, dass man trotz miesem Wetter angeln 
kann und nicht in den Unterkünften bleiben muss.

Sehr schön! :q

CU

Kai


----------



## aal60 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Toller Bericht, super Fotos, erstklassige Infos und absolut wichtige Sicherheitshinweise - denn man ist nicht auf der Ostsee. 

Wäre ein Traum von mir, an so einer Angeltour teilnehmen zu können.


----------



## wallek (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Vielen Dank!!!!

Hab selten so einen geilen Bericht gelesen!#6

#r​


----------



## Beifänger (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Mal wieder ein Bericht von herausragender Qualität, wie man es von euch beiden bereits gewohnt ist. Vielen Dank für diesen informativen Bericht!

Das gibt #6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Karstein (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Danke euch! 

@ Aal60: solch ein Island-Wochentrip ist nicht teurer als eine Woche Norwegen per Flug im Top-Camp. Für runde 1.500 Euro sind alle vier Flüge, die lokalen Transfers, die Unterkunft und solch ein schnuckeliges Boot abgedeckt bei einer Reisegruppe von fünf. Wenn sich keine Clique findet, gibt es auch noch das jährliche Festival, wo sich auch Einzelreisende anmelden können und mit Gleichgesinnten ihren Spaß haben. 

Was wir Zwei ein wenig bereuen - nicht noch einen zusätzlichen Ausflug plus Übernachtung drangehangen zu haben, damit wir auch mal einen der Geysire und die "blaue Lagune" zu erleben. Aber vielleicht ja beim nächsten Mal?


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Moin Moin ,
vielen Dank für den klasse Bericht und für die genialen Bilder . Muß echt ein Erlebnis gewesen sein und ich hoffe ich kommen auch mal in den Genuß einer solchen Reise ( Frauchen, Lotto spielen schnell ich will nach Island |supergri )

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Danke euch zweien für den leckeren Bericht!!


----------



## larsgerkens (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

krasse bilder... danke für den super bericht, so soll´s sein!!! 
muss schon atemberaubend sein... da kann man euch nur beneiden
gruß und petri
lars


----------



## djoerni (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

hammrmäßig! danke für den genialen bericht!


----------



## Karstein (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Danke euch für die Lobse! 

@ Michael: UND? Seid ihr die Schleswig Holsteiner, die per Online-Tipp gestern beim Jackpot zugeschlagen haben? :m


----------



## bolli (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Beim ersten Durchscrollen dachte ich: "haben die immer noch das Loch vor dem Haus..." um dann festzustellen, dass wir fast
zeitgleich da waren.:q  (Meine Gruppe Anfang August).

Das war schon eine tolle Angelei und so viel Fisch...:k




Karstein schrieb:


> Was wir Zwei ein wenig bereuen - nicht noch einen zusätzlichen Ausflug plus Übernachtung drangehangen zu haben, damit wir auch mal einen der Geysire und die "blaue Lagune" zu erleben. Aber vielleicht ja beim nächsten Mal?


Die Rundreise "Golden Circle" ist auf jeden Fall ihr Geld wert. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
Bei mir ist es jetzt aber andersrum: Habe ich schon gesehen, beim nächsten mal heißt es nur noch angel, angeln, angeln.


----------



## Controller (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Vielen Dank, Karstein!!!

Du hast einen perfekten Bericht über Island abgeliefert und die Fotos sind traumhaft.
Ich danke nochmals für den Verkauf deiner Penn - Millenium, die ich dann doch eigentlich nicht mehr gebraucht hätte. Die Pilker dafür um so mehr!
Wie du ja schon weißt, hatten wir nur noch das stürmische Wetter mit Dauerregen gebucht. Trotzdem waren die Fänge für unsere Verhältnisse nicht schlecht, auch wenn wir im Vorjahr besser gefangen hatten.
Auch wir haben weder einen Steinbeisser- noch einen Heilbuttschwanz gesehen. Meine Vermutunmg geht dahin, dass Ende August / Anfang September die falsche Jahreszeit ist um diese 'Kameraden' zu erbeuten. Vermutlich ist das Frühjahr (Mai / Juni) wesentlich besser um die richtig Großen an die Leine zu bekommen. Dies belegen auch die einschlägigen Fangberichte der letzten Monate.
Meine Empfehlung an die Mitangler geht daher in die Richtung eher das Frühjah / den Frühsommer für eine solche Reise anzuvisieren.
Ansonsten euch Dreien nochmals ein kleines Dankeschön, ihr wisst schon, wofür.
Leider habe ich deine Visitenkarte verbummelt, hatte einmal erfolglos versucht dich per Handy zu erreichen, dann war die Karte futsch. #c #q
Falls du meine noch hast mail mich doch mal an der Dienststelle an!
Bis dann, Petri und Grüße, insbesondere auch an Tanja!

Herby.


----------



## gismowolf (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Servus Karsten!
Danke für Euren tollen Bericht in Bild und Wort!!Ist mir sehr hilfreich!!#h
Bin gerade mit der Planung für den nächsten Anglerurlaub beschäftigt,ob 2008 oder 2009 steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## Karstein (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Griaß Di Wolfgang, servus!

Wenn Du irgendwelche Details wissen willst, immer raus damit. Kriegen schon alle Infos für Dich zusammen. 

@ Herby: ja hallo Ex-Hausnachbar, dascha man ´ne Überraschung! Dachte schon, Dir gefällt meine Lieblingsmillenium Stand Up nicht und hast Dich deswegen nicht gemeldet!  Hatte damals nach der Heimkehr via Ineternet nach eurem Wetter geluschert, das ging ja wirklich nahtlos so weiter, ihr Armen... Und kein einziger größerer Dorsch mehr, der vorzeigenswert wäre von euch?

Hab Dein  Kärtchen noch, ich maile Dir demnächst. 

Grüßle von Berlin gen Ottnang & Oldenburch

Karsten


----------



## saily (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Hallo Karsten,

vielen Dank. Ein sehr schöner Bericht mit noch viel besseren Fotos!! Das wär für mich mal ne echte Alternative zum BIG GAME#6 So viele Orte auf der Welt wo man ähnliches erleben kann gibts nicht mehr... und es gibt Leute die vor etwa 30 Jahren vor Norge gefischt haben die behaupten es war dort auch mal so|kopfkrat

Hat viel Spaß gemacht deinen Bericht zu lesen. :l

TL

Franz#h


----------



## angelcalle (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Schöner Bericht Karsten. Kommt mir alles irgendwie bekannt vor:m
Aber wir hatten besseres Wetter und die größeren Fische.
Frohes Fest
Calle


----------



## vaaberg (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Oh Mann........
ich glaube jetzt doch noch an einen Islandausflug. 

Was für ein toller Bericht. Danke für die Mühe.

Ich werde mal mit meinen alten Gebeinen verhandeln - ich muss da hin.


----------



## Pete (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

sehr schöne aufnahmen, die einem das land zumindestens optisch ein stück näher bringen...danke!!!!|wavey:

...wage ich jedoch zu bezweifeln, ob es der insel-tourismus schaffen wird, massen von norwegen-fahrern abzuzwacken...
...mir persönlich zu ist es zu "dorschlastig"...ich bleibe vorerst in good old norge...


----------



## Norge Fan (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Auf diesen Bericht war ich wirklich gespannt.Wie immer sehr ausführlich und super geschrieben.Kennt man ja von Euch nicht anders#6.Über den Fischreichtum hat man ja schon viel gehört,wobei ich mich da Pete anschließen würde das man abwarten muß wie sich das Ganze dort entwickelt.Aber mit Sicherheit eine sehr reizvolle Sache und allein von der Natur eine Reise wert.Gruß#hRenè


----------



## Karstein (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Also @ Kuno, Pete & Rene: wir waren zu der Zeit und besonders DEM Wetter nicht mit Artenreichtum gesegnet... 

Aber die Isländer haben uns herzlich für April-Juni eingeladen, wo nicht nur die kapitalen Heilbutts angelandet wurden, sondern auch die Hauptfangzeit für den Hauptfisch der Isländer, den gestreiften und gefleckten Steinbeißer, liegt! Nicht umsonst liegt in jedem Fischpaket der Heimreisenden mehr wesentlich mehr Katfischfilet als Dorsch oder Schelli.  Ist auch der Hauptexportfisch Nr. 1 für Island neben den Dorschen.

Das Potenzial ist irre und nicht zu beschreiben, unsere Kleinfisch-Fänge werden hoffentlich von Bernhard Mielitz 2008 ganz schnell weiter nivelliert - der wird nämlich nächste Saison drei zusammenhängende Wochen dort oben verbringen und weiter vorlegen! Und ich bin auch auf das Festival gespannt, wo neben den routinierten Island-Anglern auch wieder das Team Daiwa aufschlagen wird. Bin mir sicher, da werden wieder Legenden geschrieben werden.

Grüße an euch Bande

Karsten


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Hallo Ihr Zwei!

Da habt Ihr ja einen Klasse Bericht und super Bilder gemacht!
Blos schade, dass das Wetter Euch in der Woche so übel mitgespielt hat. Wenn Ihr mit dem Inlandsflieger und nicht mit dem Wagen angereist wäret, hätten wir uns noch in Islafjördur am Flughafen getroffen. Da ich ja wußte, daß Ihr ankommt, hatte ich sonen Zettel mit Infos in der Tasche. . . |rolleyes
Das hätte Euch sicher nen tollen ersten Tag beschert. . .|supergri


----------



## tomry1 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Sagmal echt ein super Bericht!!!!
Aber könnt ihr mir sagen wieso dort keine Größeren Dorsche gefangen werden?
Wenn ich mir so einen Nord-Norge Bericht anschaue sind da doch immer so 15kg fische dabei.
Kann es sein das die Dorsche noch heranwachsen müssen,oder sind die kleinen so Zahlreich vertreten,das der Große kaum Chance hat?
Bitte um Antwort...


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

´Hy Tomry 1,
ich war nur eine Woche vorher dort und habe *täglich Dorsche **über 50 Pfd*. und sogar 2 über 60 Pfd im Boot gehabt. Außerdem gab´s mehrere Seeteufel bis 38 Pfd. Man muß die Größen nur finder und mit gezielter Köderauswahl den Anbiss kleiner Fische minimieren!:m Wer das schafft, wird in Island´s Westfjords eine Angelei der Superlitive erleben - wenn das Wetter es zuläßt. . .


----------



## Karstein (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

@ Tomry1: da hat Bernhard wohl Recht, denn ER hatte die Navigator-Nase, vor allem das Wetter und die richtigen Köder vor Ort! :m

Wir fischten genau drei Tage nach Bernhard in genau demselben Seegebiet, aber wie gesagt: er ist in dem Bereich einfach ein alter Hase. 

@ Bernhard: hast mal ein Foto von Deiner "dicken Berta", gegen die unsere STORMs wie frischgeschlüpfte Jungfische aussahen?

XXXL ist einfach am selektivsten - selbst ein 600gr Svenskepilk wurde schon von einem 4pfündigen Torsk eingeatmet....


----------



## tomry1 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Ok alles zurückgenommen!
Es gibt sie... die Dorsch  Giganten von Island.
Gut zu wissen


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Tja, da oben braucht man für große Fische große Köder!
Meine *"rotschwänzige Blindschleiche"* #6 hatten alle zum Fressen gern - am 300g Giant Jighead. So ist das Ganze dann etwa 50 cm lang.
Der "Kleinfisch", der das Teil komplett inhaliert hat, wog so etwa 10 Pfd.


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Meine Bootsbesatzung wollte ich noch vorstellen: *Frank, Ralf, Michael und Dieter. . . . und meine "rotschwänzige Blindschleiche", *die schon wieder gradewegs in irgendson Großmaul geschwommen ist. . . :vik:


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Das Bild zeigt deutlich, wie selektiv man in Island durch die richtige Köderauswahl fischen kann. In den beiden Wannen ist der Tagesfang unseres Bootes, wie wir ihn in Flateyri täglich erlebt haben. In der vorderen Wanne sind nun Dorsche von 25 Pfd. bis 60 Pfd.; so ca 450 Kg. In der hinteren Wanne sind die Fische unter 25 Pfd.- etwa 40 Kg. Wir haben nur große Gummiköder ab 30 cm am Giant Jighead verwendet und dadurch bewusst den Anbiss kleinerer Fische verhindert. #6 Eine so gezielte Angelei haben selbst die Berufsfischer vor Ort noch nicht erlebt, die angeblich noch nie so viel Großdorsch von einem einzigen Boot gesehen hatten.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*



MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:


> Das Bild zeigt deutlich, wie selektiv man in Island durch die richtige Köderauswahl fischen kann. In den beiden Wannen ist der Tagesfang unseres Bootes, wie wir ihn in Flateyri täglich erlebt haben. In der vorderen Wanne sind nun Dorsche von 25 Pfd. bis 60 Pfd.; so ca 450 Kg. In der hinteren Wanne sind die Fische unter 25 Pfd.- etwa 40 Kg. Wir haben nur große Gummiköder ab 30 cm am Giant Jighead verwendet und dadurch bewusst den Anbiss kleinerer Fische verhindert. #6 Eine so gezielte Angelei haben selbst die Berufsfischer vor Ort noch nicht erlebt, die angeblich noch nie so viel Großdorsch von einem einzigen Boot gesehen hatten.


 
genau so ist das bernhard, auch wir habe nur großgummis durchs wasser gezogen und auch reichlich große dorsche gefangen, allerdings ist das was ihr da "erlegt" habt schon der absolute HAMMER...
wollen wir mal hoffen das 2008 für uns auch so erfolgreich wird und ich vielleicht auch meinen PB ein wenig hoch setzten kann 

grüße aus lübeck und vielleicht bis bald mal auf der forelle 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Norge Fan (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*



MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:


> ´Hy Tomry 1,
> ich war nur eine Woche vorher dort und habe *täglich Dorsche **über 50 Pfd*. und sogar 2 über 60 Pfd im Boot gehabt. Außerdem gab´s mehrere Seeteufel bis 38 Pfd. Man muß die Größen nur finder und mit gezielter Köderauswahl den Anbiss kleiner Fische minimieren!:m Wer das schafft, wird in Island´s Westfjords eine Angelei der Superlitive erleben - wenn das Wetter es zuläßt. . .


 
Also was soll man dazu sagen außer...............#r.        
Das der GJ selektiv fängt durften wir schon diesen Sommer in Nord-Norge(lieben Gruß an Sonja und Bjornar)erleben.Aber die Pics vom Käpt`n sind schon beeindruckend.Da ist halt einer am fischen gewesen der sein Handwerk versteht #6.Gruß#hRenè


----------



## Örnie (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Moin!
Erstmal schöne Feiertage für alle Petrijünger!
Ich werde vom 24.6.2008 - 10.07.2008 auf Island sein.
Ich weiß nicht was ich an Ködern mitnehmen soll ... ich habe die Großen GigantGummis von STORM mit 385g in allen 4 Farben und 8 Gummifische mit 30cm. 
Wie oft muß man denn den Gummifisch am GJ erneuern ... erfahrunfgsgemäß??!!!
was nehmt ihr mit für 2 Wo. angeln??

Liebe Grüße aus Uetze
Örnie


----------



## snofla (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

leck mich fett.......|bigeyes

wieso seh ich den bericht jetzt erst,super geschrieben karsten und tanja  und die Bilder tun ihr übriges.............einfach genial #6#6#6


@bernhard

wow |bigeyes was für fat mamas ein digget petri dazu #6#6


----------



## sandro82 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Schöne Bilder und echt ein bereauschender Text!!Fliege auch im Juni Nach Island.Will echt mal ein Hailbutt an der Rutte bekommen!


----------



## SteinbitIII (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Hallo Karsten!
Frohes neues!!!! Heut erst entdeckt Deinen Bericht!!! Tolle Bilder, klasse, wie gehabt#6 Auf das Ihr dann das nächste mal besseres Wetter habt! 
Und die Fische von kpt. Mielitz.....|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:.....auf die Blindschleiche!!!!#6


----------



## Angelschreiner (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Super Bericht!

Gruß Angelschreiner


----------



## Karstein (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Dankedanke! 

Vom MS-Kapitän können wir alle noch was lernen - insbesondere wind- und wolkenfreie Angelwochen zu buchen! :q

Nee, war wirklich wie auf Entdeckerspuren a´la Leif wandeln - wir gucken uns immer wieder die Videoaufnahmen der schroffen Berge an, sowas ist einfach beeindruckend für jeden Naturliebhaber!

@ Sandro: dann man toitoi für einen Bösbutt im Juni (guuuute Zeit laut der Einheimischen), "gib Gummi"!


----------



## Cod35 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Hallo Karsten und Tani#h,

wie immer ein Superbericht von euch, auch wenn ich lange drauf warten musste :q.

Gruß von Spandau nach Spandau

Hat Tani der Tip (Audioversatz korrigieren) in der mail geholfen ?

Thomas


----------



## Karstein (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Moin Thomas,

die Funktion hast bei Magix, aber nicht bei Pinnacle. Aber die Tonspur passt auf dem Rechner ja auch exakt zu den Bildern, nur während der Ausgabe kommt der Versatz zustande...


----------



## kittylein (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

hallo islandfreunde.
sehr guter bericht, kann alles bestätigen.
wir haben von euch die nicht verbrauchten köder übernommen.
erfahrungsbericht: tiefgefrorene makrele fängt nicht besser als 
frischer seelachs. das muschelfleisch hat uns auch nur dorsch gebracht.
haben neue reise für anfang juni gebucht.
dieses mal soll es verstärkt auf heilbutt gehen.
berufsfischer in alaska sollen ihre langleinen mit lachs beködern.
hat das schon mal jemand auf island versucht?


----------



## c032851 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Hi,
bin zufällig auf euren Bericht gestoßen - superklasse !!
Auch ich fahre kommenden Juli mit Kumpels nach Sudureyri, kanns kaum noch erwarten!!
Da ich (in unserer Gruppe leider der einzige) begeisterter Fliegenfischer bin, könnt Ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben welches Gerät/Schnur/Streamer ich unbedingt einpacken sollte ? 
Lohnt es sich die 8# einzupacken oder doch lieber was Gröberes ? Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich dankbar,

Gruß
Marco


----------



## kittylein (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

halloc03851
wie auf bildern des berichtes zu sehen hatte die hübsche 
junge dame eine zweihandrute dabei, in sudureyri.
wenn ich mich recht entsinne ,hat sie mit bleibeschwerter schnur versucht dorsche zu fangen,ergebnis unbekannt.
ich selbst, bin am fliegenfischen sehr interessiert, habe aber keine an der oberfläche jagenden fische beobachtet und auch keine fischenden möwen.
sicher erhalten sie infos, wenn sie kastein direkt anschreiben.
ob diese alte seite noch verfolgt wird, ist ungewiss.
angeregt durch ihre anfrage, werde ich noch ein paar spirolinos und seewasserfliegen einpacken.
für eine fliegenrute reicht der platz nicht mehr.
am 2.6. geht die reise los nach sudureyri.
bericht erfolgt nach 20.6.08
gruß aus eckernförde


----------



## c032851 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

Hi Kittylein,

Danke für den Tip, 
Wie lange bist Du in Island ?
Vieleicht kannst Du dich nochmal melden wenn Du zurück bist!

Gruß
Mac


----------



## kittylein (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Island 2007 / Sudureyri - Angeln am Ende Europas!*

hi 032851,
wir sind bis zum 14.6. in sudureyri.
ich war vor vielen jahren schon einmal zum lachsangeln
auf island. der bach , den der veranstalter uns "verkauft"
hatte ,war viel zu klein , so dass lachse nur bei springflut aufsteigen konnten und dann sofort in einen der nahen
seen verschwanden. vorsicht bei lachsangel-schnäppchen auf island. lachsangeln auf island, in aussichtsreichen flüssen ,ist
nur etwas für "bessrverdienende". island ist zu gut von der ostküste der usa zu erreichen.
in dem mündungsbereich des o.a. baches gab es aber ganz gut meerforellen , bei hochwasser. es gibt also meerforellen auf island.
ich werde in sudureyri einmal erkunden, ob es zugängliche
ufer gibt, um bei starkwind vom ufer angeln zu können.
der dorsch kommt bei uns nur im dunkeln in flaches wasser.
auf island wird es im juni u. juli nicht dunkel!


----------

